# Venice LA 12/17 & 12/18 Fish Dates



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

Looking for 2 for above dates. We stay @ Fin & Feather. Will run around $500 perhaps a little less. USCG CPTN - 20 years+ 5 way split gas; fuel; lodging; food; bait; ice. If only 1 day open due to weather you must commit to be there. Of course costs will be somewhat less. It is very rare to get 2 day weather opening this time of year. Previous offshore winter experience a must. Let me know. [email protected]


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i can't make those dates this year but please keep-me-in-mind if you happen to wanna do another trip like this again sometime next year.......

maybe i could help out........ i have a little bit o'offshore experience


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

*Thanks Bill*

Perhaps a seasonal lump trip would be in order?

We now need 1 more to fill the crew for a little pre-christmas fellowship.

Just post as I am closely following.

[email protected]


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Curious about this for sure, so im trying to think of questions the boss (aka wife) would ask when i pitch it to her.

500 bucks should cover roughly everything outside of my own personal expense? 

Do i need my own tackle? I have quite a bit of offshore experience, but havent owned my own offshore gear in a while.

I am very interested in making the run. Never been to Venice, but its one of those places on my list to go. This sounds like a helluva trip.


----------



## scubaarchery (Oct 7, 2010)

*Any spots left*

I am interested if you have any spots left...


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

*Standby*

Thankfully the trip is full and we are naturally excited. Of course the weather must cooperate but that is just part of it.

As many know things happen and plans sometimes change at the last minute.

If you are interested in standby please PM me.
This can also put you on list for future trips. We fish often.

tight lines & fair winds

jb


----------

